# Lost tracker with First Active - but switched to another lender



## smithers (19 Dec 2016)

I'm still waiting to hear back from Ulster bank about my tracker as part of the central bank review, get a letter every 60 days. I am wondering because I moved my mortgage in 2009 what will happen if they do find in my favour? I only moved the mortgage as a result of being denied the return of the tracker after fixing for 2 years. It is so wrong, read in the paper today 8200 tracker mortgages affected i think a lot would have since changed banks or moved house, what happens in that case?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Dec 2016)

First of all, Ulster Bank will have to decided that you lost your tracker unfairly. The fact that you are in the review does not mean that you lost your tracker unfairly. 

ptsb said that they would look favourably on taking people back at the tracker rate if they met their credit criteria. Unfortunately, in the only case I know, they refused the person and he had to appeal. Bizarrely they rejected his appeal. He went to the FSO and they offered to take him back during the FSO complaint. 

Brendan


----------



## Bronte (20 Dec 2016)

Brendan Burgess said:


> ptsb said that they would look favourably on taking people back at the tracker rate if they met their credit criteria. Unfortunately, in the only case I know, they refused the person and he had to appeal. *Bizarrely *they rejected his appeal. He went to the FSO and they offered to take him back during the FSO complaint.



That just shows us the banks apologies are just plain nonsense.  In my opinion.  That's them up to there usual tricks, pretending to be nice but refusing to take you back. You wouldn't switch unless you were getting a better deal.  Putting obstacles like 'credit criteria' in your way.  And then playing cat and mouse unless you go all the way to the FSO.  Wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## notabene (29 Dec 2016)

smithers said:


> I'm still waiting to hear back from Ulster bank about my tracker as part of the central bank review, get a letter every 60 days. I am wondering because I moved my mortgage in 2009 what will happen if they do find in my favour? I only moved the mortgage as a result of being denied the return of the tracker after fixing for 2 years. It is so wrong, read in the paper today 8200 tracker mortgages affected i think a lot would have since changed banks or moved house, what happens in that case?



similar situation to mine - fixed with Ulster for 2 years - moved bank in 2009 after continued refusal to give back tracker rate. FSO determined that I should have gone back to tracker automatically but did not reinstate as the bank said their underwriters wouldn't permit it. have had many dealings with them over the last year as well documented on here, but no further along than yourself in determining what will happen. However, they have said all clients will be contacted by March - not much use as you are still waiting and i would suspect they will be the last to be dealt with as the most complicated to sort out


----------

